# The un pledge of allegiance



## DregeDE (Jul 28, 2012)

Something I searched up from a lunatic fringe alien/ancient civilizations video.



> I am me, I am free.
> I declare my independance as a sovereign human being. I do not consent to be governed, I commit no crime as I harm no other, I do not subscribe to labels or dogmatic ideologies, I treat everybody as a brother or sister.


 
What I found was even better, and reminded me of what I had once spewed forth in http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/guidelines-for-a-new-civilization.8243/ 

Taken From: http://socialsecurityinstitute.com/...nce-from-the-fascist-welfare-state-of-america

___________________________________________________________________________________________ 



> By Lawrence A. Hunter, Ph.D.
> July 4, 2012
> 
> From the Fascist Welfare State of America
> ...


----------



## ped (Jul 29, 2012)

> Ninth, there shall be no central bank nor shall any government issue money in any form other than gold or gold-backed notes fully redeemable on demand.


 
So he wants the government to force me to trade with arbitrary metal that I have no access to? Why not beaver pelts and salt?

Sounds crypto-plutocratic to me.


----------



## DregeDE (Jul 29, 2012)

If you are poor in spirit and void in motivation to grasp the means of survival you will be financial destitute in any society. The idea of this mans manifesto is not about money and if you cannot see past finances you are dead inside, please do humanity a favor and kill yourself as your dragging the collective unconscious down with your pessimistic tunnel vision. I'm not paying the psychic taxes for your millage further into the darkness.


----------



## ped (Jul 29, 2012)

You going to go prospect you some gold in dem derr hills?


----------

